# What to do, what to do?



## Dennis1963 (May 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I would like to share a situation with you all. 

I attend (well did attend) a Congregational church (Calvinistic), throughout the seven years i have been there, many left the church because they disagreed with the theology, doctrines of grace ect...My pastor did not compromise the truth. The two elders eventually fell away from solid doctrine and focused on the people who had left the church, in other words, they thought the pastor was wrong and were not happy being haunted by these (away) members. 
The congregation got down to an average of 10 members on Sundays.

Just two Sundays ago, my pastor resigned. I also, last week during a members meeting (really a lynch mob) told the elders I would not like to be a member any longer. So, I am no longer a member there.

This week I attended a particular church which by denomination is not reformed, but, the pastor I heard was. This church I used to attend regularly back in the 1980's, so i know many members. 

Anyway, this pastor preached on Psalm 8, and I have to say it was awesome, truly a man of God.
The problem is, he also, before the message, announced his retirement. Come to find out, because he was reformed and taught right from the bible, they (many members) didn't want him there, especially one "woman elder." 

I spoke with him privately and thanked him for his obedience to the word and his faithfulness. he said thank you and that my words truly meant so much to him. 

So, now I do not have a church to attend. I truly do not want to go to either of these. 
I keep in contact with my last pastor daily, and plan on contacting this pastor from this church as well.

This whole situation is making me sick....It's pretty overwhelming. Though I do know God will not leave us in despair, this (somehow) is according to His plan. 


Anyone have any advice? 

Whoever will, please pray.


----------



## Whitefield (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 3, 2009)




----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (May 3, 2009)

Praying.


----------



## APuritansMind (May 3, 2009)




----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Idelette (May 3, 2009)

I will be praying for you in this situation! It is so important to belong to a solid church, so I will pray that the Lord guides you! Also, if you decide to look for another church...... I wanted to mention a wonderful website that I found a while ago. You can find almost every reformed church on this website! I hope that it helps!

Reformed Christian Church Search


----------



## Dennis1963 (May 3, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I will be praying for you in this situation! It is so important to belong to a solid church, so I will pray that the Lord guides you! Also, if you decide to look for another church...... I wanted to mention a wonderful website that I found a while ago. You can find almost every reformed church on this website! I hope that it helps!
> 
> Reformed Christian Church Search


Thank you I will look into this website. I appreciate it.

Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Idelette (May 3, 2009)

Dennis1963 said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > I will be praying for you in this situation! It is so important to belong to a solid church, so I will pray that the Lord guides you! Also, if you decide to look for another church...... I wanted to mention a wonderful website that I found a while ago. You can find almost every reformed church on this website! I hope that it helps!
> ...


 
You are very welcome! I hope it helps!


----------



## ChariotsofFire (May 3, 2009)

Another place to find Reformed churches:

NAPARC
Member churches


----------



## chbrooking (May 3, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Reformed Christian Church Search





ChariotsofFire said:


> NAPARC
> Member churches




Thanks for this. I can't tell you how many times these would have come in handy. I've bookmarked these links.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 4, 2009)




----------



## christiana (May 4, 2009)

Also:

Founders Ministries | Founders-Friendly Churches this is for Founders, like minded churches.


----------



## Berean (May 4, 2009)




----------



## ewenlin (May 4, 2009)

Hang in there!

Will be praying


----------

